# Drywall repairs- Plumbers and Electricians



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

I bought a van that I am setting up to do more service call type of work. My question is how do you currently arrange for drywall repairs when you cut into the walls and ceilings when there are no other contractors on the job to take care of it? Leave it for the homeowner or do you do it or do you have someone regular you use? If you had a local guy that specialized in that kind of thing would you use him? Would it be worth $350 for less than 4 hrs and an extra charge if he had to return? Surface would be left prime painted. 

And what would the drywall guys recommend for mud for this?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

There's many variables. Size of hole, shape of hole, finsih texture, ease of access etc etc etc. Some I can repair and finish in 10 mins and some take me hours.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

cbreeze said:


> I bought a van that I am setting up to do more service call type of work. My question is how do you currently arrange for drywall repairs when you cut into the walls and ceilings when there are no other contractors on the job to take care of it? Leave it for the homeowner or do you do it or do you have someone regular you use? If you had a local guy that specialized in that kind of thing would you use him? Would it be worth $350 for less than 4 hrs and an extra charge if he had to return? Surface would be left prime painted.
> 
> And what would the drywall guys recommend for mud for this?


You want to charge someone for your work (you know,as a professional) and you need to ask what kind of mud to use?:blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you are going to hire a drywall pro expect to pay a premium price for small patch work. The $350 you mention could be cheap for his skills and the potential multiple trips to your job site. Have to agree with Jumbojack, what you are asking sounds like a weekend warrior.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

As a painter, I really do not like the idea of painting over multiple coats of hot mud laid down on the same day. Asking for problems IMHO.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> You want to charge someone for your work (you know,as a professional) and you need to ask what kind of mud to use?:blink:





griz said:


> If you are going to hire a drywall pro expect to pay a premium price for small patch work. The $350 you mention could be cheap for his skills and the potential multiple trips to your job site. Have to agree with Jumbojack, what you are asking sounds like a weekend warrior.



First off I am NOT a weekend warrior and have plenty of experience with drywall but I admit to having no experience with being in a production mode of trying to patch a hole and get a coat of paint on it all in three hours and have it look good. 

Thank you Dean V for your input.That was the type of info I was looking for.

I swear some of you jackals get your jollies hanging around here waiting for someone to trip so you can pounce on them.:furious: This site has some of the most knowledgable people around but unfortunately also some of the biggest A--holes around. It's no wonder that a lot of the guys that used to post a lot and offer a lot of positive comment are still here but no longer contributing. They can however be found on other forums still willingly offering up comment . Keep it up and you guys can have this good ol' boys club all to yourself.
Have a nice day.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am no drywall pro by any means and i tell the customer that. I can however patch up the mess i make properly and have it look nice when i am finished. Am i as fast or efficient as a pro drywaller, absolutely not. IMO all mud will work if you know the tricks of the trade, after working in an auto body shop for 6yrs laying/sanding drywall mud is easy.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

cbreeze said:


> I bought a van that I am setting up to do more service call type of work. My question is how do you currently arrange for drywall repairs when you cut into the walls and ceilings when there are no other contractors on the job to take care of it? Leave it for the homeowner or do you do it or do you have someone regular you use? If you had a local guy that specialized in that kind of thing would you use him? Would it be worth $350 for less than 4 hrs and an extra charge if he had to return? Surface would be left prime painted.
> 
> And what would the drywall guys recommend for mud for this?


 
I think you should stay on the job and pull in that 350 for the patch and prime/its quick money.

Maybe you should sub out the first one and watch the guy patch it up.:no:


----------



## SKC (Apr 7, 2010)

Cbreeze

Use product called easy sand, comes in 45 miute 20 min. and few others for fast drying compound its good stuff, just you need to mix it. Also add plaster of paris to standard bucket spackle, the more you use the quicker it dries, just dont try it on its own.(dries instantly, experiment). Both of these work very well for quality bonding, finish and speed you just need to learn to use them. 
Using plaster of paris added to premix, you should add premix to spackle tray add water, mix much wetter than usual, then add plaster paris and mix, the more plaster you use the quicker it dries or sets. It may take a few mixes to gain the experience working with this stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

SKC said:


> Cbreeze
> 
> Use product called easy sand, comes in 45 miute 20 min. and few others for fast drying compound its good stuff, just you need to mix it. Also add plaster of paris to standard bucket spackle, the more you use the quicker it dries, just dont try it on its own.(dries instantly, experiment). Both of these work very well for quality bonding, finish and speed you just need to learn to use them.
> Using plaster of paris added to premix, you should add premix to spackle tray add water, mix much wetter than usual, then add plaster paris and mix, the more plaster you use the quicker it dries or sets. It may take a few mixes to gain the experience working with this stuff.


Good information here.

I leave patching for the homeowner. I used to patch but a homeowner complained and I didn't like having a dissatisfied client because my patching work isn't professional. I want to be judged for my electrical work not my patching work.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

SKC said:


> Cbreeze
> 
> Use product called easy sand, comes in 45 miute 20 min. and few others for fast drying compound its good stuff, just you need to mix it. Also add plaster of paris to standard bucket spackle, the more you use the quicker it dries, just dont try it on its own.(dries instantly, experiment). Both of these work very well for quality bonding, finish and speed you just need to learn to use them.
> Using plaster of paris added to premix, you should add premix to spackle tray add water, mix much wetter than usual, then add plaster paris and mix, the more plaster you use the quicker it dries or sets. It may take a few mixes to gain the experience working with this stuff.


I'm familiar with the easy sand products and have used them all including the 5 minute mud. Never heard of the Plaster of Paris mix before though. Thanks for the tip.
Just to clarify things this isn't a project I'm working on now. Like everyone I'm finding it necessary to shift gears and look at other ways of staying afloat. From what I've read on here it sounds like I'm busier than a lot of folks but I am always trying to stay one step ahead of things and always exploring alternative ventures. Thanks to all that have offered advice.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

cbreeze said:


> I bought a van that I am setting up to do more service call type of work. My question is how do you currently arrange for drywall repairs when you cut into the walls and ceilings when there are no other contractors on the job to take care of it? Leave it for the homeowner or do you do it or do you have someone regular you use? If you had a local guy that specialized in that kind of thing would you use him? Would it be worth $350 for less than 4 hrs and an extra charge if he had to return? Surface would be left prime painted.
> 
> And what would the drywall guys recommend for mud for this?


5 minute mud is what you use for patching. 

If you want to do this yourself, the fastest way is going to be to get yourself a bag of 5 minute mud, a supply of bull dog clips for attaching the drywall patch to the existing drywall, a roll of mesh tape and a couple of cans of texture in a spray can, orange peal and knock down. If you have stomp texture around your market place, get a stomp brush and keep a small bucket of regular mud on hand too. Get an old hair dryer too, to speed up things even more.

A little repair like a 6"x6" hole could be done from start to finish in no more than 15-30 minutes once you get good at it.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

"no no,he's not getting killed he's getting mad..."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM-lOVgoUqI




cbreeze said:


> First off I am NOT a weekend warrior and have plenty of experience with drywall but I admit to having no experience with being in a production mode of trying to patch a hole and get a coat of paint on it all in three hours and have it look good.
> 
> Thank you Dean V for your input.That was the type of info I was looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I would certainly recommend adding these repairs to your scope of work.

I have no idea what you would charge in NH but for me these repairs have been very very profitable.

Always wait 24 hours to prime and paint. 
Explaining the process, including the need to make a couple of trips, should be a selling point and a good reason for charging what you charge.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You have another option as well. You can install a fire rated access panel or a non fire rated access panel, depending on why the wall was opened. 

If it was opened to make a repair to a pipe that took a nail, then you'll want to close it permanently. If its behind a tub, or a shower, or even a vanity, you might consider using an access panel and cutting your access hole accordingly. Most can be painted with a good paint with nothing more than a good light scuffing. They will have a different texture, but if that areas might be accessed in the future, its a nice thing to have.


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

Mellison said:


> I would certainly recommend adding these repairs to your scope of work.
> 
> I have no idea what you would charge in NH but for me these repairs have been very very profitable.
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!...This is exactly what I have been doing more of, and it is a boost for the cashflow. $250 min charge, paint is optional. Some HO's will do the painting, so it can be a one time trip.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, At these prices quoted here -I think I'll look into this drywall hole repair- It is simple and quick- as I usually do my own whenever cutting holes for running wires & moving lights & things. Wow, anyone in my area-sign me up.........................


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

$350.00 for a drywall patch? I could be retired by now. Someplace nice.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

mrmike said:


> Wow, At these prices quoted here -I think I'll look into this drywall hole repair- It is simple and quick- as I usually do my own whenever cutting holes for running wires & moving lights & things. Wow, anyone in my area-sign me up.........................



I'm not thinking $350/hole but probably $350 for 4 hrs, travel time included.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

where do you get 5min mix at? Haven't seen anything faster than 20min in my area but it sure would speed up a fat base coat.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> where do you get 5min mix at? Haven't seen anything faster than 20min in my area but it sure would speed up a fat base coat.


I get it at the Box stores. Comes in a small box.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> 5 minute mud is what you use for patching.
> 
> If you want to do this yourself, the fastest way is going to be to get yourself a bag of 5 minute mud, a supply of bull dog clips for attaching the drywall patch to the existing drywall, a roll of mesh tape and a couple of cans of texture in a spray can, orange peal and knock down. If you have stomp texture around your market place, get a stomp brush and keep a small bucket of regular mud on hand too. Get an old hair dryer too, to speed up things even more.
> 
> A little repair like a 6"x6" hole could be done from start to finish in no more than 15-30 minutes once you get good at it.


Mike, could you provide a link to the "bull dog clips" you refer to? Would you please explain how you use these in further detail. I have to admit I am a drywall noob. It took me four trips to get a patch right after I accidently put a hole in a customers wall. Luckily it was .5 miles from my house.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You can get them at drywall supply houses.


By the way the professional way to patch small drywall holes if you don't have the piece that came out is to cut the hole to the patch, not the patch to the hole.

What that means is you don't have a hole and try to make a patch to fit it. Instead you have a hole, you cut a patch that is about the same size, lay it over the hole, line it up on two sides of the hole that form a corner, trace the edges, then cut the hole to the shape of the patch. Very fast and fits perfectly.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

cbreeze said:


> First off I am NOT a weekend warrior and have plenty of experience with drywall but I admit to having no experience with being in a production mode of trying to patch a hole and get a coat of paint on it all in three hours and have it look good.
> 
> Thank you Dean V for your input.That was the type of info I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say buddy...I just have a problem with people representing themselves as a professional in a trade and not yet knowing how to do it properly.Yet charging a customer real money to do it.Call me crazy.

"Sure miss I can install a new outlet for your new air conditioner.No problem!".

********scampers over to Contractor Talk to ask for advise*****


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> Whatever you say buddy...I just have a problem with people representing themselves as a professional in a trade and not yet knowing how to do it properly.Yet charging a customer real money to do it.Call me crazy.
> 
> "Sure miss I can install a new outlet for your new air conditioner.No problem!".
> 
> ********scampers over to Contractor Talk to ask for advise*****


Don't you think that's a bit of a stretch when compared to D-wall patching?

Mike, thanks for showing us that product, it looks great


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Don't you think that's a bit of a stretch when compared to D-wall patching?
> 
> Mike, thanks for showing us that product, it looks great


Nope. He's in a hurry and the mud won't be dry or cured and he'll paint it anyway. It'll flash, or bubble and his color matches will be terrible and his texture work will look like mangled roadkill was stuck on the wall.

He'll be on here tomorrow asking "Should I use primer; what kind should I get."


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

He compared a life-safety issue to a drywall patch, that's what I was getting at.

There is nothing wrong with trying to learn a new skill. I knew jack-s&*t about septic installation before I started studying and taking classes and my license has saved my you know what during the recesion.


I agree that he should do alot of practice prior to marketing his services in this area.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Metro,

I like your website. Alot of good information and it gives the viewer an understanding that you are a professional contractor.

Can I make a suggestion for you? It would add to your website if I could click on the pictures to blow them up to full screen. Also, if you can get the title of the picture to pop up larger when I drag the mouse over it. The work looks really good!

I notice you offer Finish carpentry, are you as fast or as good as me? :w00t::whistling


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

The clips are cool

but I use 1x2 pine cut longer than the patch and use drywall screws to attach the pine and the patch

tell the ho,no texture is perfect as you will find out,unless it is smooth wall...which is the best texture of all


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

For my own private jobs, without any GC's, I ussually put the patch back in, but I make no effort to make it look nice. I tell customers from the get go, i'm not doing drywall repairs. They will actually have you come back if its not perfect, screw that. If it's in the contract, I hire it out.

I'm sure you could make a good business out of drywall repair if your very very good. Most of the drywall guy's i've met over the years, always call me if I have work or referrals. Yes I have alot, but they do **** for work, so they get no referalls from me.

GC's need drywall repair, just go to them, you could do 4-6 jobs a day. Alot of store fronts, lets say that sell bathroom fixtures, also do installations. Alot of business is going on, under the viewing public. Bidding on work out of the blue is a waste of time.

When meeting a good potential GC, ask them for a chance, one small job.
That is all it takes, to create a working relationship.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I would have to agree on warning the HO ahead of time about the drywall skills being limited. Over time I've become very good at performing undetectable patchwork on less than 2 trips using the DB 20, however, I still let them know in advanced that the patchwork will be good enough to seal up the holes and that they will have to call in a professional drywaller or handyman to make it perfect. 

Then if I have the time or motivation to exceed their expectations, I do so.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I think you may have a good idea there.----Few plumbers or electricians really want to do drywall repairs.

Even if you needed to return the next day to prime and touch up --I think you could make a buck at it.

Find a local drywall supply house--Ames is one---They will have all sorts of goodies--Mikes clips--
Patching squares--outlet hole plugs----

Personally---I'd skip the painting--only prime. Find a skilled pro painter to recommend.

Take lots of before and after shots as a selling aid.---Mike--

If the complain break their legs---then sell them on a handicap ramp!!!!


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

mikeswoods said:


> I think you may have a good idea there.----Few plumbers or electricians really want to do drywall repairs.
> 
> Even if you needed to return the next day to prime and touch up --I think you could make a buck at it.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant Mike I hadn't thought about the leg breaking part and all the extra work that could go along with that.:clap:


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

cbreeze said:


> I get it at the Box stores. Comes in a small box.


if you have a drywall supplier in your area they will have the 5 min in regular bags

don't sweat the comments. I've found online construction communities to be pretty much like the jobsites I grew up on.

Some people love to share their knowledge, some guys like to share they are knowledgeable and some are not afraid to share their lack of knowledge....You can learn from all 3. 

Always tell the new guys, don't be afraid to ask questions and don't be afraid to screw up...as long as you ask questions first


----------

